# Great Values in Quality Optics



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

* Great Values in Quality Optics*

There are many great optics available today. We do our best to work with the manufacturers to obtain show samples & demos as well as close-outs on discontinued goods in order to bring these optics to you at a reduced price. 
Below we have put together a list of what we feel are great opportunities in quality optics.
If we can answer any questions for you please feel free to let us know. You can call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 or e-mail Doug at [email protected]

If you are looking for demo/sample goods please visit:
* Leica 
Minox 
Nikon 
Pentax 
Swarovski 
Zeiss*









Let's begin with some great deals we recently received from *Swarovski*

*#58205 Swarovski SLC 8x42 WB HD Binocular* which new is $1999.00. This demo which comes complete as a new one is reduced to *$1549.99*. It comes in the original box with all the accessories as a new one does.

*#34108 Swarovski 8.5x42 EL Swarovision Binocular* which new is $2349.00. This demo which comes complete as a new one is reduced to *$1799.99*. It comes in the original box with all the accessories as a new one does.

Swarovski recently discontinued the *#32008 Swarovski EL 8x32 Binocular* which was $1929.00 originally. They put it on reduction for their Anniversary Sale down to $1639.00 and we are closing it out for only *$1399.99* This is for a new binocular. In a top of the line 8x32 binocular there is nothing that is close in price to this.









Moving right along to *Leica*

*#40528 Leica CRF-1600 Rangefinder* which new is $799.00. We have this Show Sample that comes complete in the original box with case, battery, owners manual & a Leica 3 month warranty for *$649.99*

*#40044 Leica Geovid HD 15x56 Rangefinding Binocular* which new sells for $2999.00 is *$2349.99* for this Show Sample that comes complete in the original box with case, battery, owners manual & a Leica 1 year warranty.

*#40294 Leica 10x42 Ultravid HD Binocular* show sample. New this binocular is $2199.00 and this same as new Show Sample that comes in the original box with the case, strap, owners manual and a Leica 10 year warranty is *$1849.99*









Zeiss has wonderful optics as I am sure you know. What you may, or may not know is that they offer high quality rangefinders in both a simple compact as well as a Binocular/Rangefinder combo.
Their *#524561 8x26 PRF Rangefinder* new @ $599.99 is a great deal, but our as new show sample @ *$529.99 *is a fantastic buy.

If you prefer a full sized combo Binocular/Rangefinder then take a look at the *#524518 Zeiss 10x45 Victory RF Binocular/Rangefinder* which features the high quality of a zeiss Victory Binocular with the added convenience of a built in rangefinder. These are $2799.99 new, but we have as new demos @ *$2399.99*

*We have been running some great sales for the holidays on the following optics. We will continue to sell at these reduced prices until we run out of inventory.*

*Vortex Diamondback 7x36 (Part# D736)* was $189.99, *now only $119.99* If we have any of these left after January 1st we will be further reducing the price to $99.99 to liquidate the inventory. It's a hit or miss if we'll have any left or not so whether it pays to wait and see is up to you.

*ZEN-RAY - Zen ED2 8x43 (Part# ZEN ED2 8x43 WP) Binocular* was $400.00, now *only $279.99*

*#250 Steiner 10x42 Predator C5 Binocular* reduced from $699.99 to *only $499.99*

*#252 Steiner 12x42 Predator C5 Binocular* reduced from $749.99 to *only $549.99*

*#353 Steiner 7x30 Navigator Pro Binocular w/ Compass* reduced from $449.99 to *only $349.99* and then there is a *$50.00 after purchase rebate thru 12/31/2011*

We have very few of the *Kruger Timberline 8x42* & *Kruger Timberline 10x42* binoculars for *only $59.99* (Just mention this thread to get that special price). Once these are gone that is it as we cannot get any more near this low price.

We started out with 500 of the *#62038 Minox BV 10x42 BR - Orange Camo Binocular* which originally was $359.00, and we sold as a holiday special @ *only $149.99*. We are down to less than 50 of these and will continue to honor the holiday price until we run out. Just mention this post to get this $149.99 price.

If a great deal on a spotting scope is what you desire take a look at the *Kowa TSN 602 60mm Straight Camo Spotting Scope Package Part# TSN-602-CAM* which normally sells for $1000.00 is reduced to *only $699.99* while our supply lasts. 
*Package includes:* Kowa TSN-602-Cam Spotting Scope with Kowa TE-9Z 20-60x Zoom Eyepiece & Kowa CNW-4 Case

After January 1st we will be revising our riflescope packages (after we do our inventory) to see what we can offer. The 15% off on in stock Tactical scopes, the close outs on the *Vortex* Crossfires, the holiday promotions on the *Zeiss* Conquest Show Samples, all the open box *Minox* riflescope opportunities and all the other Holiday deals will run thru 12/31/2011 or until we run out.

*Our thanks to one and all for all the support that we continue to receive. It is an honor to work with you.*


----------

